# How do I check the engine block for #'s matching?



## 66LemansVert (May 16, 2011)

Trying to see if we have the original #'s matching engine in a 66 pontiac lemans vert. Where do we look? And are we looking for vin #'s? Thanks!


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Front of the engine left side of water pump on the block has a code. Google pontiac engine id 


By the way... Not many will care if the 326 is original or not. Kinda like buying a slant 6 challenger. Does it really matter if the 6 is original?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Here are some photos that show where to look. For a postive ID, you need the 4-character date code from the top rear of the block, near the distributor hole and the 2 character letter code from the front passenger side. It's also good to cross check with the block casting number down low on the passenger sde rear, next to where the transmission bolts up.

Bear


----------



## 66LemansVert (May 16, 2011)

facn8me, I see your point and understand we aren't talking about big money, but I do know an original #'s car still has more value, than if it was a plain jane non #'s 326...I know we aren't talkin about a top of the line vehicle, but anything that makes it more valuable, we would like to confirm. And thanks for letting us know where to look...Ill check it out this weekend for him.


----------

